# high shoulder



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

First the archer has to recognize that it's a problem that needs to be corrected.

Then they have to be motivated to correct the problem because it's a long boring process on the bale and bridge to correct it. This is something that can't be effectively learned while shooting at a target.

Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

not everyone is built the same................he might have a shoulder issue, could be pulling to much weight, could be horrible form,...... Allen is correct take a pic so he can see a hump...it can be that easy...if you have a smart phone down load coaches eye, from Google .. it a great tool i use it now for everything, no more big videos set -ups simple phone works great a tablet is even better pulling down is like someone pinching you under your arm pit..or trying to crack a walnut under your pit..that what it should feel like to most..i would say drop a lot of weight off the bow..start over...slow...


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

My bow shoulder creeps up and back if I start collapsing and getting weak on my shot. Have him try to focuse on keeping a straight bow arm and holding some pressure or even pushing towards the target with his bow hand.


----------

